# Electrolytes



## ksalvagno (Jun 17, 2009)

Do goats need electrolytes in the heat? Can they be given the horse electrolytes?

I have horse electrolytes that are apple flavored and cherry flavored for the alpacas and put it in their water when it is hot and muggy. They love it and go through quite a bit on those really hot days. Just wondered if it would be good for the goats too.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 17, 2009)

Vetoquinol, is for horses, cattle, sheep, swine, turkey, and chickens...

The one in the orange and green bag


----------

